# Did your school have school yard bullies?



## gennie (Oct 8, 2019)

If so, were you a victim or one of the pack?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

yes !!...and yes I was a victim until I was about 14 then the worm turned!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

Not that I was aware of. Our schoolyard had a boy's side and a girl's side. I don't recall any girl bullies while I was there but that doesn't mean there weren't any. Of the boys, I couldn't say.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Not that I was aware of. Our schoolyard had a boy's side and a girl's side. I don't recall any girl bullies while I was there but that doesn't mean there weren't any. Of the boys, I couldn't say.


WE also had a separate girls and boys side.. the girls were by far the most vicious!!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2019)

Neither my grade school or my high school had  "packs", and I was not bullied. However, I was only one of about 6 Gringos in the grade school of about 500 kids. Most of them were Mexican-Americans and my friends. I did however become very experienced in Judo and Boxing so adverse interactions were resolved pretty quickly. HS was pretty peaceful, …. with the exception of a couple of short encounters. 
My younger brothers didn't have any trouble either, and nobody in their right mind wanted to mess with the middle one.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 8, 2019)

gennie said:


> If so, were you a victim or one of the pack?


Yes, there were bullies.   I was neither a victim nor one of the pack.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes especially in middle school there were a couple of bullies but like Holly Dolly said the worm did turn in my case and one pushed me down the school stairs and then the game was on. She lost half the hair on her head and came away with a very bloody face. She got what she deserved and my reputation grew as someone who could take care of herself in a fight and no one bothered me again.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Yes especially in middle school there were a couple of bullies but like Holly Dolly said the worm did turn in my case and one pushed me down the school stairs and then the game was on. She lost half the hair on her head and came away with a very bloody face. She got what she deserved and my reputation grew as someone who could take care of herself in a fight and no one bothered me again.


Our Lc is fierce!


----------



## 911 (Oct 8, 2019)

If there was, I wasn’t aware of any. We all got along pretty good. Of course, we had our cliques. Depending on what your interests were, that’s the group you ran with.


----------



## 911 (Oct 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yes !!...and yes I was a victim until I was about 14 then the worm turned!!



Really? I had you pegged as a girly-girl. My wife is a girly-girl. Always dressed like she’s going to a prom. (Well, kind of.)


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Our Lc is fierce!


I can be if Justice needs to be served, Other than that I’m a big puddy cat.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

911 said:


> Really? I had you pegged as a girly-girl. My wife is a girly-girl. Always dressed like she’s going to a prom. (Well, kind of.)


Oh don't get me wrong, I didn't turn into a tough , hard nut, or a bully, I just learned to fight back, and I don't know who was more surprised that I could stand up for myself, me or the bullies.. I suppose having 3 brothers meant that I'd learned how to fight without realising it...  I took on 3 girls literally behind the bike sheds, and beat the hell out of all 3..the rest of the gang gave me a wide berth from then on..


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I didn't turn into a tough , hard nut, or a bully, I just learned to fight back, and I don't know who was more surprised that I could stand up for myself, me or the bullies.. I suppose having 3 brothers meant that I'd learned how to fight without realising it...  I took on 3 girls literally behind the bike sheds, and beat the hell out of all 3..the rest of the gang gave me a wide berth from then on..


Lady, I am rather proud of you.


----------



## Trade (Oct 8, 2019)

Yep. John Decker. My nemisis from the 7th thru the 12th grade. I'll write more about this when I have more time.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes, my school had lots of bullies & I was frequently bullied.  When I ignored the "Hi, Fatso," & "Hi, Four Eyes," they resorted to shoving & punching.  I've always hated fighting, so I notified school administrators & teachers - most of whom were apathetic & brain dead.  They told me, "You are old enough to fight your own battles."  (translation:  Don't bother me; I'm only here for my pay check).
I took their advice & was suspended for fighting in school.
While I was home, I thought, "Wow, I want to get punished more often!  I hate school & they told me I don't have to go there."


----------



## 911 (Oct 8, 2019)

I watched a girl fight once. Two girls going at it; fists flying, hair pulling, one girl had a bleeding lip and the other had a really nasty bite mark on her arm. Teacher (male) broke it up and didn’t say much to the girls, but he gave us guys all kinds of crap because we didn’t stop it. Yeah, well, I felt kind of bad about that, but I was kind of afraid that they would turn on me. I did yell to stop. Oh, wait, no that wasn’t me. It was the one girl’s sister.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Lady, I am rather proud of you.


Why, thank you sir....


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 8, 2019)

If there were any, I was blissfully unaware.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2019)

Do


911 said:


> I watched a girl fight once. Two girls going at it; fists flying, hair pulling, one girl had a bleeding lip and the other had a really nasty bite mark on her arm. Teacher (male) broke it up and didn’t say much to the girls, but he gave us guys all kinds of crap because we didn’t stop it. Yeah, well, I felt kind of bad about that, but I was kind of afraid that they would turn on me. I did yell to stop. Oh, wait, no that wasn’t me. It was the one girl’s sister.


Manuela lived a short distance down the road from me as a kid. She was simply gorgeous, nice, athletic and very rough when she joined us playing sports on a vacant field. All of the boys in the neighbor, including me, were madly in love with her, even when she slapped us on the ground during some football. She was not to be messed with and we loved her even more for it.
One day at school a couple of jealous girls in the seventh grade decide to pull her hair. It was a spectacular mistake!


----------



## 911 (Oct 8, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Do
> 
> Manuela lived a short distance down the road from me as a kid. She was simply gorgeous, nice, athletic and very rough when she joined us playing sports on a vacant field. All of the boys in the neighbor, including me, were madly in love with her, even when she slapped us on the ground during some football. She was not to be messed with and we loved her even more for it.
> One day at school a couple of jealous girls in the seventh grade decide to pull her hair. It was a spectacular mistake!


Let me guess what she did after graduating. Either joined the Roller Derby or the WWE. Right?


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2019)

911 said:


> Let me guess what she did after graduating. Either joined the Roller Derby or the WWE. Right?


LOL, No, she got married and had some babies. About 30 years ago, one of my classmates told me she was still athletic and beautiful.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2019)

gennie said:


> If so, were you a victim or one of the pack?


None of the above

Turns out, the 'bullies' need that 'pack'

Alone, they're dead meat

St least that's been my experience


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2019)

*The only Bullies I remember from my school days were the Nun's. They were very in control and everyone in school feared them. *


----------



## DaveA (Oct 8, 2019)

911 said:


> If there was, I wasn’t aware of any. We all got along pretty good. Of course, we had our cliques. Depending on what your interests were, that’s the group you ran with.


Pretty much my experience as well.  I had a couple of fights but they were just typical of what went on in 5th-8th grade.  They weren't bullies or bad kids nor was I. Just boys at that age.


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2019)

Sure, we definitely had bullies  in school.  I can't remember being "personally" bullied, though.  Usually the bullies were non-discriminating.....everybody got their turn....LOL.  

The worst bully I can remember in elementary school was a girl.  EVERYBODY was afraid of her.  You just kinda hoped it wasn't *your* day.


----------



## charry (Oct 9, 2019)

No , i dont think we did....you would always get the mouthy girls,  but they were all mouth....
we had groups , going around together, then when you came back from holiday, nobody would be talking to you, so we had to join another group....lol....i hated going on holiday, wondering what i was going to come back to......kids can be very cruel !!...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2019)

On the boys side there were bullies but they changed when they grew up. I noticed in today's news where a 14 year old was knifed and died. Sad.


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 9, 2019)

*When I joined a new school, a gang of lads surrounded me, it was clear who the bully, ring-leader was. He started shoving me around, so,  I punched him as hard as I could on the nose, making it bleed. he was stunned and I smacked him again, then I turned to his mates who were now backing off. I never got bullied in that school ever again, nor did I ever bully anyone.*


----------



## DaveA (Oct 9, 2019)

jujube said; "Usually the bullies were non-discriminating.....everybody got their turn....LOL. "


----------



## toffee (Oct 9, 2019)

I went to all girls school in London --- yes we had a few in my year and class etc ' I was never bullied as I had lot of friends in school 
but saying that I use to see a lot of it going on ' my cousin went to same school same year and she got bullied 'which got me into trouble sorting out her problems -- I would never let anyone bully me bigger or not 'think standing up for myself came from playing with boys in the street when much younger ..


----------



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2019)

Weighed 114 pounds when I was 16, you know the story.
I had two sons; taught them how not to take a step back
BUt:  'Boys, boys stand your ground, but don't go jump on  the other kids when their own their own ground.'
They turned into terrors, yes, I was sorry I had taught them how to kick ass, but a part of me was proud.

Interesting: Pugnos edere-latin 'to eat fist.'  from my word book, goggle does  not list pugnos


----------



## 911 (Oct 9, 2019)

Things are much different today. Here in Pennsylvania, as far as I am aware, all of our schools fight bullying. Students are now encouraged to rat out the bullies. Anyone caught bullying usually will face some form of disciplinary action, including expulsion, depending on the seriousness of the incident. It's been my experience that cyber-bullying is the worse, especially if a group of kids gang up on a single student. I have known at least one girl to have killed herself over being cyber-bullied. We have laws in PA against cyber-bullying, no matter what the age. 

Local police handle school fights. Even though back in the day, most everyone accepted the fact that boys will be boys and fight now and then, today, it's different. Fighting in school in my area will get you a trip before the juvenile court judge and the culprit or culprits will serve community time. If a kid does any damage to another kid, like breaking a tooth, the parents will be held responsible for paying for the damages of the costs to repair. Girls are generally more apt to cyber-bully, while boys generally still physical bully. 

Hopefully, this page is still available. We were called to the scene just for forensics only, but it's a terrible thing to see a young girl hanging by a rope. It brings tears to your eyes and a sad heart, that's for sure. The city police handled the case.: 
Bullying Suicide:


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 9, 2019)

Only once.two of a pack tried something.  They found out  found out I was the youngest of 6 brothers. One a boxer, one into judo two wrestlers and me. I was the sparring partner for them.
 You got that one right Gary O


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

More in the neighborhood and on the school bus than the school yard. I was definitely one that was picked on. There were two girls that lived a half a block from me and would not let me pass their house while riding my bike without an encounter. They would ram their bikes into mine then claim I hit them. The also made fun of my last name calling me DUMB-bar. A kid on the bus would slap and push me.  I tell my mom and she would call the bully's parents and I'd get it even worse the next day. Then suddenly I had an epiphany and told myself that I was bigger tham most of the kids pickng on me (I was an early bloomer), so I started to hit back. The bullying soon stopped when the others realized I was going to retaliate.


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 13, 2019)

There were certainly school yard bullies in my day, but discretion can be the greater part of valor, and you soon learned who the bullies were, and how to avoid or defuse the mad dogs.  In the absence of guidance counselors and bullying prevention programs, a perceptive teacher could sometimes intervene for the bullied students by reading bullies the "riot act;" one saved me once...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2019)

I remember a few, I think that they eventually grew up and started surfing the web.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2019)

I was never ever aware of bullying when I was in school.  I graduated HS in 1963.  Certainly I never knew girls to physically fight each other-- even if we wanted to, we wouldn't have done so; we were all too worried about messing up our hair or clothes (all the time I was in school, girls were not permitted to wear pants to school).  I don't remember ever having the slightest wish to fight anybody. 

When I was in school, the kids were generally a very well behaved lot,  at least at school we were.

Sometimes a couple of the boys might fight out behind the gym, but nothing major.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 19, 2019)

We had the boys side and girls side and there were the circles that each set of girls hung in. From what I recall there wasn't any bullying, but there was a lot of girl gossip type silly stuff. The only physical fights happened between the boys.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2019)

Yeah. 
ME!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2019)

When I was in grade one or two there were two older people who tried to beat me up one day. 
To this day I have no idea why. The girl was an older sister of a really nice girl. I think they could sense fear from me or something. 

Then in grade 7 I hung out with a group of girls and one of them decided to try and pick on me. She walked behind me taunting me for about half a mile but the moment she laid her hands on me I took her down. lol 

People left me alone after that. 
I guess I was butch back then.


----------



## Trade (Oct 19, 2019)

911 said:


> Let me guess what she did after graduating. Either joined the Roller Derby or the WWE. Right?



My daughter was into Roller Derby for a while. That's her on the far right.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2019)

That’s a tough sport 
Nice photo. 
Is she number 199?
They look like a fun bunch.


----------



## Trade (Oct 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s a tough sport
> Nice photo.
> Is she number 199?
> They look like a fun bunch.



Yep, that's her, 199.

But these days she's in to surfing.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2019)

Your daughter is lovely, Trade.


----------



## 911 (Oct 20, 2019)

I watched a few matches on TV from time to time. I remember watching the first time. I thought it was part of a movie that I had accidentally tuned into. Then, I heard the announcers talking all about a player called a “Jammer.” I never quite figured out what the object of the match was, or how a team won. I think a clock is involved and somehow the team scores points by the Jammer lapping their opponent’s players.

I saw these 2 guys join hands and stretch their arms out across the track so they couldn’t be lapped, but the Jammer got a really good jump and broke their chain. I never understood if the guys skated and then the girls skated and they were both on the same team. It’s kind of confusing. I did see 1 Jammer jump over two guys holding their arms across the track. Now, that was impressive.


----------

